# I'm so proud to be British...



## Supertrooper (4 August 2012)

I'm not even there but team GB are doing us proud and the crowds are so awesome at all the events, the noise is loud enough on the tv 

Just gives me goose bumps xx


----------



## TeamChaser (4 August 2012)

Hey me too! 

So far we seem to have put on a fab games, Team GB have definitely brought their A game and are doing us all proud and the support from the crowds is like nothing I've seen!  I was lucky enough to be there on Tues (ladies GB hockey team posting an excellent win!) and the atmosphere is amazing. Everything seems very efficiently managed and the games makers are doing an amazing job of welcoming and looking after everyone with big smiles on their faces. Well done to all of them too 



Go Team GB!!


----------



## Feathered (4 August 2012)

3rd in the medal table at the moment, behind USA and China. 

If you think of the difference in population sizes between us and them that really is an awesome achievement!


----------



## Supertrooper (4 August 2012)

I totally meant to say the gamesmakers too, they're doing a fantastic job


----------

